# Shower Door Roller



## roddin20 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello,

I have a shower door roller on a rounded glass shower door that has broken. I have searched around and cant seem to find the correct replacement part. Does anyone know where I can acquire this part?

I have attached a picture of the part.

Thank you


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

It looks similar to the rollers on the shower doors in some motorhomes. try an RV Dealer, they may be able to get you one..


----------



## abbeyfort2012 (Nov 29, 2011)

I am not quite familiar about that shower roller for what use is that? And is your shower glass door a framed one or a frameless type of door? I would also love to hear about some customization about shower glass doors because I am planning to upgrade my bathroom. As for your query, I think its better to go find it on home depots. Maybe you can find one.


----------



## jody05 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm not sure but have you tried watermill bathrooms?


----------

